# Himilayan Kitten Question



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

We are very excited in my household
Our soon-to-be-babies will be born Aprox. Feb. 11, 2005
The father is a seal point, the mother a tortie point.

Does anyone have an idea as to what the babies may look like??
(would it be a mixture of both, or favor just one parent, etc)

I am trying to get anidea of what the marking will look like--- we hope the kittens will favor the father(he sure is a STUD --- heehee) 

I AM SOOO EXCITED!!!!!!

FYI--- be prepared to see posting from me in the future---- I DO have some questions about himalayans that cannnot be found in these books!! :lol:


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

There will be red pointed or/and seal pointed males and black tortie pointed and/or seal pointed females.

If the parrents carry dilution there's a possibility for blue pointed and/or cream pointed males and blue tortie and/or blue pointed females.


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

THANK YOU

wow fast reply
I am glad someone else understand the genetics--- again i was wishing for bluepoint--- but will settle for anything!!!
VERY happy to hear the chances of seal point for the females(again can't predict what will be born) but we were anticipating 2 female kittens

What you replied was what the breeder said too---- just wantd to get 2nd opinion


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

Another question about Himalayan Kittens


What is the average litter size for Himalayans?


----------



## Shareen (Feb 1, 2005)

the average size litter is 3-4 kittens...
good luck with her...
im expecting somewhat soon to


----------



## JackieT (Jan 29, 2005)

This wait is torment!!!!!
Of course I would be happy with one-- then I chane my mind and decide I want 2.....

Who knows -- she may have a litter of only 1
My hope is there will be an even ratio of sexes
I REALLY prefer 

A. 2 females

B 1 Female, 1 Boy


C. 1 Female


D. or one VERY unhappy boy with the name QT(registered name-Queen T____[T stands for my last name])


We have already picked the second kitten's name: It will be Gary if a boy or Garee if a girl-- still trying to find the most girly way of spelling Gary

We still haven't decided what the "formal/registered name" would be
And yes, it has to be Gary-- the family has voted


----------

